# What did you eat today thread :)



## biggavel_wave (May 30, 2010)

just as the title states, what did you eat today?


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

well today i have eaten nothing exciting!

i have had a smoothie for breakfast - strawberry and banana! then for lunch i had another smootie but i also had some very nice strawberries! then for dinner i have just had some chicken soup with lots of black pepper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








and i'm about to have a cup of tea which hubby is making for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's very sweet!


----------



## Funtabulous (May 31, 2010)

- banana
- 100 calorie bag of nuts
- jazz apple
- Beef merlot frozen meal
- plate of vegetables
- fish (don't know what kind) and brussel sprouts

I'll probably have some yogurt and cereal later, and perhaps cheese and crackers.


----------



## biggavel_wave (May 31, 2010)

I had a bowl of Vietnamese noodles, probably the wrong season to be eating hot soup but it's so good


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2010)

so far i've had 4 waffles... ;/ !


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2010)

today i have eaten -

strawberry smoothie
bowl of rice krispies
chicken and mushroom soup

and i think for dinner i shall be having some chicken and steamed veg with fruit salad for afters.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 1, 2010)

wheat toast w. cream cheese
chicken bacon ranch salad 
banana yogurt.


----------



## winwin (Jun 1, 2010)

Today for breakfast I had frosted flakes. 

I just finished up lunch and I had a delicious grilled chicken club with pesto mayo and a small fruit salad on the side.

Not sure what i will have for dinner. Probably left over mac and cheese from last night.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 3, 2010)

scrambled eggs
ham & swiss cheese sandwich
sushi


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 3, 2010)

Rice with bambo shoots and chicken. Rice with beef/bannana pepper/onions/tomatoes.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 3, 2010)

Whole wheat toast with melted mozzarella.
Salad with green leaf lettuce, tomato, avocado, green peppers, mushrooms, cheddar, green peas
1/2 slice combination pizza
Skor cheesecake
3 hot wings
Around 10 fries


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 3, 2010)

A bite of a disappointing crab cake (it was all breading, hardly any crab)
Mac n cheese
Mashed potatoes with gravy

broiled shrimp with lime and cilantro
baked potato
cucumber salad with black olives and red onion in Italian dressing
Raspberry zinger iced tea

And starting Monday I'm trying to incorporate more veggies and protein into my diet!


----------



## Shanti (Jun 3, 2010)

Not much compared to most days, I was light-headed all day til supper lol.

-2 slices of brown toast w/PB
-an apple
-a banana
-small cup of coffee
-half a can of that Campbell's Chunky stew stuff
-bowl of cousous with a potato-like thingy in it, and beef
-some fat-free strawberry yogurt


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 4, 2010)

Coffee for breakfast, chicken salad and crackers for lunch and half a cheeseburger for dinner. Blueberry yogurt for snack


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2010)

yesterday i ate -

strawberry milkshake
chicken soup
tomato soup
blackberries
raspberries

a reasonably good food day for me! no unhealthy snacks!


----------



## biggavel_wave (Jun 4, 2010)

for breakfast I had a bowl of Apple Jacks and now I'm already thinking of what to eat for lunch


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 5, 2010)

Grilled cheese with cheddar on whole wheat bread
Salad with 3 cheese dressing, avocado mashed with pepper, tomatoes, cheddar, buffalo chicken
Fibre 1 bar
Strawberries
Apple
Little piece of cheesecake
Mashed potatoes with a chicken breast


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

- Turkey Sandwich
- 4 Boneless Wings
- Hummus & Chips
- 1 Packet of Fruit snacks

About to go see what I can find though... Having late night munchies


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2010)

2 pork tamales
1 lemon bar
bowl of mac and cheese with baked tomatoes 
incessant sharp cheddar cheese snacking while making the above^


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2010)

today i have eaten -

banana smoothie
mushroom soup
packet of quavers crisps
chicken breast in bbq glaze with veggies and a baked potatoe for dinner..

and am now having some cheese and wine.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

Mmm banana smoothie sounds yummy right now.

I've had:
- Cheeseburger w/swiss cheese
- Cottage cheese
- 3 cups of coffee


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Starbucks Coffee Ice Cream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yum.


----------



## miss rochelle (Jun 5, 2010)

oi, i had a huge breakfast! we usually have a big breakfast on the weekend.

it consisted of:
whole wheat bagel
2 over medium eggs
3 strips of bacon


for lunch i had an amy's organic microwavable pesto tortellini.

for dinner we'll be having an oven roasted chicken with mashed potatoes and green beans, mmm...


----------



## emmalay (Jun 5, 2010)

I had 
smoothie
turkey sandwich
tuna casserole
4 oreos
cherry popsicle
way more diet coke than I should have drank


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 6, 2010)

i had congee, apple strudel, lays chips, strawberry milkshake. idk what i'm gonna have for dinner haha


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 6, 2010)

Grilled cheese with havarti on whole wheat
Bacon sandwich with avocado, lettuce, green pepper, tomato on a whole wheat multigrain pita
blueberries
turtle cookie
Chicken breast, spicy fries, green peas


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

Today I had:

Homemade Chicken Noodle Soup
Peaches
Smart Ones Macaroni & Cheese frozen meal
Strawberries
Blueberry Greek Yogurt
Baby Carrots
Luna Peanut Butter Cookie Bar

And later I am going to have homemade Mango salasa with baked tortilla chips!


----------



## Penn (Jun 6, 2010)

I woke up late today so I missed breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had rice with bbq duck and bbq pork
1 mango
and just had a bistro pepperoni crustini...that was disappointing haha


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 7, 2010)

boring philly cheese sandwich, banana, pear and water....lol i refuse to conform to everybody who drinks like 40 cups of coffee or tea a day lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2010)

i've had a bit of a bad food day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




strawberry smoothie
blackberries
chicken soup
some quavers crisps
a couple of slices of cheese pizza
strawberries


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 7, 2010)

Low-fat Blueberry Muffin 
Panini with Grilled Chicken, Roasted Red Peppers, Fresh Mozzarella, Arugula, and Balsamic. 

No dinner yet!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 8, 2010)

Coffee, bread with low-fat cheese spread for breakfast
Greek salad, chicken pasta for lunch

I can have Greek salad everyday


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2010)

today i had-

raspberries
banana smoothie 
strawberries
bowl of special k 
chicken and mushroom soup


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 9, 2010)

Peach
bacon
peanut butter granola bar
rice, peas, chicken breast
potato, sweet and spicy chicken
apple


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 10, 2010)

2 Bowls of Crunch Berries
2 Waffles w/Peanut Butter
Egg Salad Sandwich
Cantaloupe


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2010)

i had the following today -

strawberries - these were huge and obviously GM'd!!
banana smoothie
bowl of rice krispies
tomato soup
hot chocolate!


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

A chipotle veggie burrito with a ton of guacamole on it


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 10, 2010)

i had yogurt parfait for breakfast (greek yogurt, strawberries, blue berries and granola)

then i got stuck at court for work and didnt have lunch til late, so i was so hungry i went to wendys and had a chicken sandwich and cheese friends.  im sooo bad!   

for dinner I had chicken and broccoli alfredo.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 10, 2010)

A crispy chicken sandwich from wendy's & fries.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 10, 2010)

Roast beef sandwich with avocado, spinach, light mozzarella
Half of an elk burger with brie, mushrooms, tomato, green leaf lettuce
apple
granola bar
green pepper


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 14, 2010)

breakfast i had some grain/fruit cereal and soy milk

lunch: a mini bag of french onion sunchips and water and trident? lol

dinner: fried noodles with veggies

i am now craving chocolate cake. lolol so much for dieting.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 15, 2010)

Bean burrito from Taco Bell
Gummi Bears
Reese's Pieces

Reeeealll healthy


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 15, 2010)

No breakfast because I had to fast to have some bloodwork done, which did not go well...at all...she took *9* of those tubes of blood, which led to me blacking out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




immediately after that I stopped and ate a cheeseburger and a coke, so unhealthy but I needed something in my system.

Then I had a chicken salad sandwhich for a late lunch

Dinner was at IKEA while shopping with my BFF and I had a greek salad and penne pasta with meatballs and garlic bread


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2010)

^OMG! 9 tubes of blood?! you poor thing. i'm not surprised you blacked out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yesterday i had a naughty day -

strawberries
raspberries
brown bread roll with some cheese
chicken and mushroom pizza (shared with hubby obviously!)
bowl of rice krispies!

i was so hungery yesterday!!

today i have had -
banana smoothie
packet of low fat crisps
some grapes and kiwi fruit
and will soon be having some chicken soup for lunch


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 15, 2010)

So far:
a bowl of watermelon, a toasted bagel with butter, one cup of coffee and a bottle of water.

I am craving chinese food, maybe shrimp,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for lunch


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 15, 2010)

Salad with green leaf lettuce, spinach, slice of double smoked bacon, chicken breast, olives, pepper, avocado, tomato and 3 cheese dressing. 

red grapes

Whole wheat wrap with that salad in it.

cornbread crackers and mozzarella

1/3 cup 1000000 flavours icecream


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 16, 2010)

- French Fries
- Cheez-its
- Fruit Snacks
- Waffle w/peanut butter


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 17, 2010)

Grilled cheese with light cheddar on wheat
Couscous with green peas and peppers
Macaroni and cheese, steak
turtle cheesecake
apple
pear
almonds


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 18, 2010)

Lemon yogurt
Xtra Cheddar Goldfish


I dont' feel very well today


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2010)

diet where have you gone??!

this is what i had yesterday -

apple
raspberries
blueberries
packet of crisps
chicken sandwich with cheese
couple of slices of chicken and mushroom pizza
small amount of chocolate

seriously bad for me! and my day actually started out well!


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Today I had:

Breakfast - Banana
Lunch - Cheddar cheese sandwich with salad 
Dinner - Home made porcini mushroom risotto with a little grated fresh Parmesan and lots of fresh basil. 
Snacks - Blueberry and raspberry yogurt, around 3 small pieces of Turkish Delight after dinner.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 22, 2010)

Breakfast:

3 eggs, bacon and whole wheat toast (usually I eat two eggs, but putting ONE egg back into the carton seemed pointless to me haahahaa!)

Lunch:

Chicken club wrap with fries and a whole wheat roll (Swiss Chalet ROCKS)
Strawberry Smoothie 
Couple bites of my bfs chocolate sundae and I stole his wafer stick

Supper:

Roast Beef with gravy, mashed potatoes and mashed carrots YUM

Snacks throughout the day:

Rice Thins and Cheddar cheese
Handful of PartyMix
Popcorn & Dr. Pepper (went to the movies)
Half a can of Coke


And about 3506836 cups of Crystal Lite Pink Lemonade

After reading this thread, I seriously eat SO MUCH MORE than all of you hahaha!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 22, 2010)

So Far...

Wakeup Meal - Cookies and Cream Protein Shake
Breakfast - 1 Cup of Almond Milk w/ Special K Bar
AM Snack - Chobani Greek Yogurt (Yum!)

Lunch - I'm thinking of going to get a small chilli


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 22, 2010)

Salad with green leaf lettuce, spinach, green olives, pecans, havarti, smoked proscuitto

Chicken breast, rice, avocado

cinnamon bun


----------



## Junkie (Jun 23, 2010)

No breakfast

Lunch: 
Cheese, crackers and turkey & ham
Rockstar Energy Drink 
1.5L bottle of water

Supper:
BBQ chicken breast, Macaroni salad, Horiatiki salad
This cute little 8-ball looking thing of Coke
More Cystal Lite Lemonade

Snack:
Small bag of Ruffles All Dressed chips
2 mini Kit Kat bars

Gah, I didn't think I ate that shitty until posting here - now I'm a little embarassed. Too much pop and sugar. Not enough "good" breakfasts and veggies. It sucks when you work nights and stare at junk food the whole time. NEED....MORE....WILLPOWER.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 23, 2010)

So far today, I've had:

Bowl of Strawberries
The last tiny bit of Goldfish in my desk drawer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am still hungry and thinking of lunch!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2010)

Nutella on toast... and damn, was it good!


----------



## vanillasky (Jun 27, 2010)

Sardines and beef-a-roni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Not together thank God. It's too hot to cook!


----------



## cazgh (Jun 27, 2010)

This thread makes me hungry.....  

Today I have had loads to eat and am still thinking about food - but not really hungry... But still thinking about food (alot)

Breakfast:
2 x weetabix with milk
3 x pint of water
3 x weight watchers yogurts
1 x frozen berry ice cream/smoothie I made this morning
Home made curried butternut squash soup for lunch and dinner - it was just too nice not to lol
then still hungry so had another couple of weetabix
and another weight watchers desert
and a cereal bar...

wow I ate alot - to the gym for me tomorrow i think


----------



## cazgh (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh and an apple...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 28, 2010)

Grilled cheese on wheat with light cheddar
Smoked spicy rice
raspberries
90% cocoa chocolate almonds
barbeque chicken
rosemary bread


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 29, 2010)

So far I've had:
A cup of cowboy coffee (coffee, milk, sugar)
Rice with sinigang (just made this last night, yum)
Iced mocha


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been BAD, BAD today!  I really want to start a diet.  HA!  Anyway, I've had:

From Panera this morning:  A cinnamon chip bagel w/ honey walnut cream cheese.

For lunch:  Chick Fil A sanwich w/ waffle fries

Snack a little while ago:  Fruity Yogurt from down the street here at work.  YUM!

Thank God I'll work out tonight....that was my justification for getting the frozen yogurt


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 30, 2010)

roast chicken w/ mashed potatoes 
french toast casserole


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

^I had leftover french toast casserrole today... and it was NOT very good. French toast casserole should be had in one sitting I decree.


----------

